# Forum History



## Woody

Since today is the Boards Birthday -- and for anyone wanting to know -- Jim covered the timeline in this thread.-- http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=15504 

 For those asking about the Board’s history and without trying to bore you -- here is a condensed version.

 It began as an idea to keep in touch with our Taxidermy Customers and quickly developed into a source of information for anyone visiting the outdoors. – My thanks to the Mods and Members who have made it all possible, also GON for allowing us to keep on, keeping on.

 After a lot of thought and many hours --- this is the original drawing I submitted to the web designers and by clicking http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/ you can see they stayed close as possible to the drawing although we made a few changes later.


----------



## Woody

This would be how the Forums looked one week before actually going on line on March 21st  2001.


----------



## Woody

And here it is nine months later on Christmas Day 2001. -- The Campfire was added about 2 weeks after we went online.

I guess you could say -- we've come a long way. -- Happy Birthday to all who have stayed with us through some rough times.


----------



## jason308

Woody ya'll are doing an awesome job. Thanks for having a place we all can get together and chat.  Glad to know I share my birthday with the Campfire!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Woody, the times have been nothing short of GREAT.

Thanks for the vision.

Jim


----------



## Georgiaastro

*Thanks Woody*

This is a great board and some great members also.

Thanks Again    

Larry


----------



## HT2

*Woody........*

You've come a long, long ways..........

Keep on a doin' what you're doin'!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Woody, thanks for the reminder!  And thank you for providing this fire to set around!


----------



## TurkeyCreek

Thanks Woody for getting this all started and keeping it going!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Thx to all involved, then and now...


----------



## pendy

*Happy 4th Birthday*

Thanks to Woody and  everyone who helps to keep  this forum the great place it is .
It is so much fun sittin around this campfire with so many good people. Lets have a party!!!


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Happy Birthday to the  board!!!!!!!!!

Long Live Woody's!!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

HAPPY B'DAY to the Campfire  

A big THANK YOU to everyone who keeps this wonderful place running


----------



## Holton

Now that's a history...........


----------



## southernclay

And now we know..the rest of the story...

Happy BDay Woody's and thanks to everyone for keeping her afloat.


----------



## Handgunner

Yep, Happy Birthday to all here!  And thanks again Woody for the idea!


----------



## Branchminnow

I was not here at the beginning but I am glad to be a part and really enjoy it


----------



## broadhead

Thank's Woody!!!


----------



## gacowboy

*Good Forum!!!*

Thanks Woody and to all the others who keep this going. I really enjoy the fireside chat. Let's keep it this way!!


----------



## huntnnut

Thanks Woody for the forsight to implement such a great web-site and to all the mods and members that helps to keep the place as great as it is....  


Happy Birthday Woody's


----------



## camo93

Thanks woody for the great gathering place… And I’m sure my girlfriend and Boss thanks you as well…    

Keep the fire burning Woody!!!! I'm alittle chili over here  ... Happy B-day..

Brad


----------



## Bucky T

*The years keep rolling by!!*

Woody and all the Mods,

It has been an absolute pleasure to be a member of this board for going on 4yrs.  I remember when I joined up in July of 01.

I've learned a lot on here over the years and thanks for giving us all the opportunity to have such a great place to talk and learn about the outdoor activities we all care about so much.

Tommy


----------



## vince

Thanks Woody,Its been great.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I Wish I Had Found It A Long Time Ago.


----------



## Jim Thompson

vince said:
			
		

> Thanks Woody,Its been great.




very, very great.

Jim


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

i am telling you this is the best thing since sliced bread. i love this place. yea we got a few "buckups" on here but otherwise this is full of awesome people. thanks for letting me be apart of it.


----------



## crackerdave

We 'preciate you and everybody involved,Mr.Woody.
Good to hear from you! Hope you'll stop by more often.


----------



## Nicodemus

Yep, this is a special place. Thanks Woody.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*WTG Woody!!!*

Very interesting history.  

Thank God for Woody's, and those who help out, support, & make positive contributions to the forum!!!
 

Cheers & heres to ya again . . .


----------



## Handgunner

Thanks for everything Woody.  You will be missed.


----------



## Howard Roark

RIP Woody Coffee


----------



## Hoss

An awfully big tree grew from that little acorn.  Thanks Woody.  Well done.  RIP.

Hoss


----------



## dawg2

RIP


----------



## straitshooter

RIP buddy, you will be missed by a heck of a lot of people!


----------



## Handgunner

Kinda sad to look up at his handle and know that little blue dot will never light up green again...


----------



## matthewsman

*Thanks Mr Coffee*

Thanks Mr Coffee for taking the time...Rest in peace.


----------



## matthewsman

*nor*



Handgunner said:


> Kinda sad to look up at his handle and know that little blue dot will never light up green again...



Nor another title of "founder"


----------



## Cletus T.

Thank you Woody for everything.

May God grant your family peace during the hard days to come.

You were a great man!!!


----------



## Swede

Was about to ask about this, thanks for bringing it up


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Here's to the good old days and especially to Mr. Woodrow!


----------



## Handgunner

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Here's to the good old days and especially to Mr. Woodrow!


Been a while since I've seen that name around here!


----------



## bigox911

Does anyone remember the URL of the old webboards??


----------



## deerbuster

RIP. This place is wonderful and has many wonderful people and we just lost one of them. Sad day, but we all know he will be in a better place.


----------



## greasemnky20

*in remebrance*



Handgunner said:


> Kinda sad to look up at his handle and know that little blue dot will never light up green again...



If there is a way to, in remembrance of Woody, why not light that little green dot up and leave it?  Cause now he will always be on here watching over everyone from that big campfire above.( just a thought).


----------



## Jim Thompson

bigox911 said:


> Does anyone remember the URL of the old webboards??




this is the closest we have

http://web.archive.org/web/20021012080114/woodystaxidermy.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Jhunt

It'll be tough to come on here and always see the little dot beside Woody's name in blue.   Man, he will be missed!   I like the idea of, somehow, making it green.


----------



## redneckcamo

THANX  WOODY !!!!  from us all too our founder !  R.I.P.


----------



## Handgunner

greasemnky20 said:


> If there is a way to, in remembrance of Woody, why not light that little green dot up and leave it?  Cause now he will always be on here watching over everyone from that big campfire above.( just a thought).


I could change his password, log in and make it green again, but then would have to leave a browser open at all times to make it stay that way...

That, and it just wouldn't be the same....


----------



## mriver72

Thanks Woody i have made some great friends here and learned about a lot of diffrent things all of this is possible because of what you have done ..Thanks Larry


----------



## Bigslick

we'll never forget who started this site.


----------



## Handgunner

Bigslick said:


> we'll never forget who started this site.


Now these are the bumps I don't.

Rest in peace, Woody!


----------



## Cletus T.

YES…..thank you again Woody for what you started.  I have meet a slew of good solid people who love the outdoors and get excited about hunting and fishing and it wouldn’t have been possible without ole Woodrow!

RIP brother!


----------



## DROPPINEM

Jim Thompson said:


> this is the closest we have
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20021012080114/woodystaxidermy.com/forums/index.php



I like the line under swap and sell...........I think we should bring it back!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

Woody, you Stll, my Hero!

Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just now took the time to read this thread.  Mr. Woodrow's insight was amazing, there's not a better outdoors site ANYWHERE on the web.  Many thanks to him, and all the ones it takes to make this special place happen.


----------



## redneckcamo

was lookin thru some old threads and ran across this one thru a link..

hope nobody dont mind if I bump it again ...

Thanx again Woody !!  ......You changed my life with your vision


----------



## kmckinnie

Thanks Woody! You have the largest family in Ga. You are truly missed!!!!!


----------



## Swamprat

To me this place will always be known as Woody's, never will refer to it as GON.

I became a member in 2001....lots of good folks back in the day, quite a few I have met. Most of them are gone for one reason or another but there is still some fine folks on here now.

Thanks to Woody for probably the best hunting based website ever created.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

RIP my friend.


----------



## spectr17

Always fun to look back at your roots. We started our JHO forum a couple weeks before Woody started up his forum here so we share almost the same birth date. I can't remember how Woody and I got talking to each other, it was probably over questions we had for each other on how to run a forum, I know I was looking for advice.  We started out with the free Ikonboard software which turned into Invision Board and eventually switched over to VBulletin since it's the best one out there. 

Thanks for the history lesson Woody.


----------



## Milkman

*10 year anniversary !!!!*

It has been 10 years this week since we started here.

Thanks for the vision Woody....... RIP


----------



## Arrow Flinger

RIP my friend and thanks for your vision!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Bump for some of the new folks to see....


----------



## Madsnooker

Wow, can't believe it's almost been 11 years. I have been here from the beginning. I don't post everyday and sometimes, over the years, I may not have posted for a few months at a time, but there is no doubt, this is my favorite place to visit and discuss hunting and sports.

Awesome site!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Nuther Bumpity.
Rest In Peace Woody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman

Our forum's 12th anniversary is tomorrow March 21.   Thanks for the vision Woody.  RIP my friend.


----------



## vince

*Woody's Taxidermy*

Here's to another great 12 years!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Milkman said:


> Our forum's 12th anniversary is tomorrow March 21.   Thanks for the vision Woody.  RIP my friend.



couldnt have said it better.

Miss you woodrow.

whouda thunk it 12 years ago that we would be here today? well besides woody


----------



## hunter rich

I remember the forum looking like it did in that link...but I cannot remember how long ive been on here...stupid old age creepin up on me i guess 

A early Happy Birthday to Woody's...


----------



## Unicoidawg

I'm sure ole Woody is mighty proud of his creation. He was a great man and his legacy lives on. It's been a great 12yrs and here's too many more.......


----------



## elfiii

I think about you every time I look at "Brutus" Woodrow. Still missing you but your creation thrives and lives on.


----------



## Nicodemus

Yep.


----------



## Silver Britches

This is the best outdoor site around. I very rarely visit any other. 

Here's to many more wonderful years!


----------



## Milkman

Silver Britches said:


> This is the best outdoor site around. I very rarely visit any other.
> 
> By the way, when GON Magazine ran the site, wasn't it for their subscribers only? I've been around since the beginning and seems like I had to use my subscriber info to join back then.
> 
> Anyway, here's to many more wonderful years!



True,  we had to be a subscriber and we had to use our actual names as screen names too.


----------



## Silver Britches

Milkman said:


> True,  we had to be a subscriber and we had to use our actual names as screen names too.



HA! You responded very quickly! I was editing that out of my original post to keep it simple, but glad you seen my original question. Thanks for the response!

I used to save some of the threads to a floppy disk and read them on another computer that wasn't connected to the Internet. I saved a lot of threads to floppy disk back then. I doubt I still have the disks, but I will look, and if I do find them, I can take some screen shots of those old threads and post here.


----------



## Nicodemus

In memory of Woody Coffee, and the 15th anniversary of Woody`s Campfire. 

May the fire he built back then continue to burn bright.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Another good link to the history of this forum

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=15504

Happy 15th Anniversary!!


----------

